# mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!



## karpfen-freak (28. Juni 2008)

hi
ich wollte ja eigentlich mit meinen sohn zur nordsee aber ich habe viele theards gelesen das die nordsee sehr leer gefischt sein soll und weil eckernförde nur 1 stunde mehr fahrt von uns entfehrnt ist wollte ich nun da im juli hin.
was haltet ihr vom schiff???
ist der preis 29€ noch aktuell oder gibt es in eckernförde kutter die günstiger sind???
wie ist der dorschbestand im juli???


----------



## Buster (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Hallo karpfen-freak,
zur Simone kann ich Dir nichts sagen aber hast Du vielleicht mal überlegt bei der Boardie-Kutter-Tour mitzufahren ?


----------



## karpfen-freak (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



Buster schrieb:


> Hallo karpfen-freak,
> zur Simone kann ich Dir nichts sagen aber hast Du vielleicht mal überlegt bei der Boardie-Kutter-Tour mitzufahren ?


 ja aber es ist ja alles voll!! und mein sohn (14) hat dann keine ferien mehr


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Voll ist dat gar nicht! Fehlen noch 9 Leute.... Überleg es Dir!!!


----------



## Franky D (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

so schaust aus nach dem einige nicht überwiesen haben gibt es genügend freie plätze also wenn du mittwillst einfach bescheid geben


----------



## micha_112 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Die Simone ist ein sehr guter Kutter. Der preis von 29€ ist der aktuelle.Parkplatz ist im Fahrpreis mit inbegriffen. In Eckernförde liegt nur die Simone.
Im Juli werde ich wohl auch noch 1-2 mal mit der Simone rausfahren, aber erst in meinem Urlaub Ende des Monats. Die Fänge im Juli können sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen habe in der zeit meistens aber sehr gut gefangen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



micha_112 schrieb:


> Die Simone ist ein sehr guter Kutter. Der preis von 29€ ist der aktuelle.Parkplatz ist im Fahrpreis mit inbegriffen. In Eckernförde liegt nur die Simone.
> Im Juli werde ich wohl auch noch 1-2 mal mit der Simone rausfahren, aber erst in meinem Urlaub Ende des Monats. Die Fänge im Juli können sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen habe in der zeit meistens aber sehr gut gefangen.
> Gruß Michael


 danke micha das war schonmal sehr hilfreich aber jetzt habe ich noch eine frage zu den pilkern und beifängern weil ich ein absoluter neuling in sachen hochseeangeln bin!!! welche farbe und welches gewicht ist im hochsommer für pilker fängig??? welche farbe sollte ich von den beifängern kaufen und sind die fertig gebundenen montagen mit beifänger empfehlenswert??? bei uns kostet davon ein 2er pack 1,39€ (0,40er schnur) und ist eine pilkrute von 2,40-2,70m mit einem wurfgewicht von 80-200g ausreichend???


----------



## KlickerHH (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Moin Freak,

es gibt für die Ostsee und die Jahreszeit keine bestimmten Farben, ist meine Erfahrung.
Jeder hat da so seine eigenen Methoden, Gewichte und Beifänger. Wenn du in ein *Angelfachgeschäft* gehst, dir ein paar Euros mitnimmst und einen wirklich *guten* und vor allem *kompetenten Verkäufer* hast, dann nennt er dir eine Reihe von Dingen, die du brauchst, alles Andere musst du über dir Jahre sammeln. Was die Rute angeht, kannst du mit der Gewichtsklasse zwar angeln, ist aber nicht erforderlich. Ruten bis 120gr Wg und ab Meter Länge sind ausreichend. Was die Nordsee angeht, ist die bestimmt noch nicht leer, eher die Ostsee, das werden die Anderen auch bestätigen. Ich kann die nur den Tipp geben, die Boardie-Tour mitzunehmen, da sind viele Jungs mit Erfahrung und guten Tipps.

Gruss Klicker


----------



## micha_112 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Also bei der Pilkerfarbe gibt es keine bestimmten, ist auch je nach laune der dorsche unterschiedlich. Das Standartgewicht der Pilker sollte zwischen 60-80g liegen, musst aber auch ein paar schwerere(bis 150g) dabei haben, falls das Wetter nicht so mitspielt.
Beifänger(bewährt haben sich da meist die Standartfarben Japanrot/Schwarz)würde ich nur einen fischen und denn binde ich mir meine Systeme auch selber.
Rute auf einem Kutter nur nicht zu kurz würde vorschlagen 3,30-3,60m und Wurfgewicht(falls die Angaben mal stimmen sollten) bis ca.120g eine gute Spitzenaktion ist da schon sehr wichtig.


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Moin Freak,
> 
> es gibt für die Ostsee und die Jahreszeit keine bestimmten Farben, ist meine Erfahrung.
> Jeder hat da so seine eigenen Methoden, Gewichte und Beifänger. Wenn du in ein *Angelfachgeschäft* gehst, dir ein paar Euros mitnimmst und einen wirklich *guten* und vor allem *kompetenten Verkäufer* hast, dann nennt er dir eine Reihe von Dingen, die du brauchst, alles Andere musst du über dir Jahre sammeln. Was die Rute angeht, kannst du mit der Gewichtsklasse zwar angeln, ist aber nicht erforderlich. Ruten bis 120gr Wg und ab Meter Länge sind ausreichend. Was die Nordsee angeht, ist die bestimmt noch nicht leer, eher die Ostsee, das werden die Anderen auch bestätigen. Ich kann die nur den Tipp geben, die Boardie-Tour mitzunehmen, da sind viele Jungs mit Erfahrung und guten Tipps.
> ...


 was brauch ich denn auf jeden fall zum angeln auf den kutter????|kopfkrat


----------



## baltic25 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> was brauch ich denn auf jeden fall zum angeln auf den kutter????|kopfkrat


 
..................ne´Angel......................|muahah:


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



baltic25 schrieb:


> ..................ne´Angel......................|muahah:


 satan !!! da will ja jemand lustig sein#q#q|krach:


----------



## Toffee (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> was brauch ich denn auf jeden fall zum angeln auf den kutter????|kopfkrat


 

Für die Beantwortung solcher fragen war der thread gedacht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105396


Gruß Toffee


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

edit: |good: dem voherigen Posting ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen #6


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Für die Beantwortung solcher fragen war der thread gedacht:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105396
> 
> ...


 auf welcher seite denn???#c
aber der themenstarter hat sehr viel sehr gut zum pilken erklärt!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> auf welcher seite denn???#c
> aber der themenstarter hat sehr viel sehr gut zum pilken erklärt!!!


 

...sach doch mal genau was Du wissen willst? sonst kommen nur so krumme Antworten


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...sach doch mal genau was Du wissen willst? sonst kommen nur so krumme Antworten


 ja, was man so zum pilken braucht!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> ja, was man so zum pilken braucht!!!


 
Pilkrute, passende Rolle mit passender Schnur, ein paar Vorfächer (kauf fertige!) und ein paar Pilker von 30-90gr.

Zum Thema Rute und Rolle gibt es tausende von Threads, meiner Meinung nach fragst Du nach einer ersten Übersicht, den Tackle-Dealer deines Vertrauens. Und wenn der nicht ganz blöd ist verkauft er Dir ein bischen was anständiges. Ansonsten mal in den Kleinanzeigen gucken was da angeboten wird.

Gruß Chris


----------



## karpfen-freak (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Pilkrute, passende Rolle mit passender Schnur, ein paar Vorfächer (kauf fertige!) und ein paar Pilker von 30-90gr.
> 
> Zum Thema Rute und Rolle gibt es tausende von Threads, meiner Meinung nach fragst Du nach einer ersten Übersicht, den Tackle-Dealer deines Vertrauens. Und wenn der nicht ganz blöd ist verkauft er Dir ein bischen was anständiges. Ansonsten mal in den Kleinanzeigen gucken was da angeboten wird.
> 
> Gruß Chris


 super danke chris
ich habe zu hause eine allroundrute die 4,20m lang ist und die ein wurfgewicht von 40-100g hat kann ich die nehmen oder soll ich mir eine vom kumpel leihen???
achja wir fahren jetzt am 23.7.08 (musste extra urlaub nehmen) es sind nur noch wenige plätze frei also wer lust hat kommt an bord!!!#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Sach mal Karpfen Mann, hast du nicht mal auf den Link geclickt???#h|rolleyes
Eine 4,20m Rute auf dem Kutter ist mehr als unhandlich!

Nimm irgendwas von 2,70m bis 3,30m mit.:m
Dann ein Wg um die 150g!

Dazu ne 4000er Rolle, bespult mit ner Schnur, die etwa 9Kg Tragkraft hat! (Mono oder Geflecht, je nach Geschmack)

Paar Pilker zwischen 60 und 120g, ein paar fertige Beifänger (japanrot u schwarz)!

Gut ist!!!


----------



## karpfen-freak (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Sach mal Karpfen Mann, hast du nicht mal auf den Link geclickt???#h|rolleyes
> Eine 4,20m Rute auf dem Kutter ist mehr als unhandlich!
> 
> Nimm irgendwas von 2,70m bis 3,30m mit.:m
> ...


 ok danke


----------



## karpfen-freak (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

wie viele dorsche fängt man denn so durchschnittlich???


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> wie viele dorsche fängt man denn so durchschnittlich???


 








Du bist doch nicht erst seit gestern angemeldet #d

...wieviel Karpfen fängt man den so durchschnittlich


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

...in der Nordsee fängst du definitiv mehr Dorsche als in der Ostsee...
...Stückzahlen von 10 und mehr sind da normal...
...also nix mit Nordsee ist leer...


----------



## karpfen-freak (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...in der Nordsee fängst du definitiv mehr Dorsche als in der Ostsee...
> ...Stückzahlen von 10 und mehr sind da normal...
> ...also nix mit Nordsee ist leer...


 also ich habe an der nordsee nur kutter gefunden die auf makrele fahren#c


----------



## karpfen-freak (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Du bist doch nicht erst seit gestern angemeldet #d
> 
> ...wieviel Karpfen fängt man den so durchschnittlich


 also ich fange durchschnittlich 2 karpfen pro nacht!!!#:#4|splat2:


----------



## karpfen-freak (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

ach ja und soll ich mit 2 beifängern angeln oder nur mit einen???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

...du hast doch von Jan (Noworkteam) schon hinweise bekommen...
...es gibt etliche Kutter an der Nordsee die auf Dorsch fahren...


----------



## Toffee (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> ach ja und soll ich mit 2 beifängern angeln oder nur mit einen???


 
Ist relativ egal, ob 1 oder 2. Bei 2 kannst du unterschiedliche farben einsetzen und so feststellen , auf welche farbe es besser läuft.
Wichtig wäre noch der Abstand zwischen den Beifängern. Der liegt bei mir so um die 50 cm. Im Meer darf alles ein bißchen größer sein.....
Seitenarm geknotet ca. 20cm...bloß kein Draht.

Pilker-Karabinerwirbel--50cm--(1.springer)--50cm--(2.Springer)--30cm--Schlaufe(Wirbel)

Gruß Toffee


----------



## karpfen-freak (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Ist relativ egal, ob 1 oder 2. Bei 2 kannst du unterschiedliche farben einsetzen und so feststellen , auf welche farbe es besser läuft.
> Wichtig wäre noch der Abstand zwischen den Beifängern. Der liegt bei mir so um die 50 cm. Im Meer darf alles ein bißchen größer sein.....
> Seitenarm geknotet ca. 20cm...bloß kein Draht.
> 
> ...


 also sollte es kein seitenarm aus draht sein??? ich dachte dann gibt es weniger tüddel


----------



## Toffee (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> also sollte es kein seitenarm aus draht sein??? ich dachte dann gibt es weniger tüddel


 
wenn die Schnurstärken des Vorfaches und des Seitenarmes aufeinander abgestimmt sind, vertüddelt bei 20cm garnichts.
der Beifänger soll sich ja so verführerisch wie möglich bewegen können, daher KEIN Draht-Seitenarm.
Ist der Seitenarm zu kurz, spielt der Beifänger kaum , ist er zu lang, kann es zu Vertüddelungen kommen.Halt Material aufeinander abstimmen.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## karpfen-freak (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

gibt es denn bei den fertiggebundenen (gekaufte) of küddel???


----------



## Toffee (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> gibt es denn bei den fertiggebundenen (gekaufte) of küddel???


 
Kann keine Bewertung über die Qualität aller kaufbaren Vorfächer geben. Ich binde lieber selbst. Soviel Materialmehrkosten sind es auch nicht.
Bei den fertiggebundenen spart der Hersteller oft am Material: Knoten schwach, Bleiköpfe zu schwer, Abstand zwischen den Beifängern zu kurz, schlechte Qualität der Gummis etc.
Kann passieren , dass die Dorsche den Beifänger arg lädieren, dass er nach einigen Bissen ausgetauscht werden muß und ohne "Ersatzschwänze"..was dann?
Lieber selbst binden , da weiß man auch , worauf man sich im Ernstfall verlassen kann.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Moin!

Ich binde zwar auch selber, aber die Zebco Vorfächer sind schon okay.
Ebenfalls sind die Twisterschwänze günstig und gut. Pack Dir auf jeden
Fall eine Tüte schwarz und eine rot in Reserve aus den von Toffee genannten Gründen.


----------



## karpfen-freak (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

ja gut werde ich machen!!!


----------



## karpfen-freak (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

also ich war heute bei meinen tackle-dealer und habe mir folgendes gekauft:
2 mal 50g pilker
1 mal 60g pilker
1 mal 80g pilker
1 mal 100g pilker
2 mal 1er pilkmontage twisterschwanz japanrot 7,5cm 6g
1 mal 2er pilkmontage twisterschwanz japanrot und rotschwarz 7,5cm je 6g
4 mal orange twisterschwänze mit glitzer auch 7.5cm und das soll jetzt auf der ostsee voll der renner sein!!! da war ein typ und hat einen ganzen katon für 175€ von den teilen gekauft!!!!!!!!
und bin ich nun gut gerüstet für die ostee in sachen köder???


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Aller best!

Orange ist nach meiner Erfahrung eine Farbe die 
entweder nicht eine Schuppe oder übertrieben gesagt ne ganze Kiste fängt.
Ist auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht ein paar davon dabei zu haben.

Und sollte aufgrund extremer Drift der 100er nicht reichen oder einer
der Größen sich verabschieden hat Claus auch immer noch was in der Hinterhand.


----------



## karpfen-freak (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aller best!
> 
> Orange ist nach meiner Erfahrung eine Farbe die
> entweder nicht eine Schuppe oder übertrieben gesagt ne ganze Kiste fängt.
> ...


 danke !!! für die hilfreiche antwort!!!
ich war heute mal bei meinen 2 tackle-dealer und habe noch folgendes gekauft:
1 pilkvorfach mit doppelschwanztwister in japanrot
1 pilkvorfach mit 2 roten gummifischen


----------



## karpfen-freak (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

was haltet ihr von doppelschwanztwister
und diese gummifische????


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Ich fische schon seit Jahren mit Gummifischen auf Dorsch! Meistens fisch ich sie in der Andrift mit 30-50 g. Wenn nicht soviel Drift ist, dann auch in der Abdrift! Von 5-15 cm geht immer! Geht bestens und oft fängst Du so mehr.... Farben: braun, schwarz, weiß, gelb, rot oder Neonfarben.


----------



## karpfen-freak (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

ok danke sylverpasi!!!!!!!! 
und was ist mit doppelschwanztwister??


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Mönsch Du bist ja ausgerüstet wie ein Pilkoldie 

Od nun Doppelt- oder Einzelschwanz ist egal, Hauptsache das bummelt was.

Viel Glück beim Fang!


----------



## karpfen-freak (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

cooles bild torsk ni ich hoffe das ich bald auch so viel fange!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marv3108 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

ich bin morgen auf der simone. werde dir dann berichten. ich angel mit 2 twistern (japanrot) mit pilker ohne drilling oder twister 50 gr. schwarz/rot. 

morgen wird die post abgehen.......


----------



## karpfen-freak (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> ich bin morgen auf der simone. werde dir dann berichten. ich angel mit 2 twistern (japanrot) mit pilker ohne drilling oder twister 50 gr. schwarz/rot.
> 
> morgen wird die post abgehen.......


 super danke marv ich freue mich schon auf deine tipps!!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## karpfen-freak (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

stimmt es denn das man beim auswerfen mit 2 beifängern mehr tüddel hat als bei einen beifänger??? also was würdet ihr empfehlen erst mit einen oder sofort mit 2 beifängern????


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> stimmt es denn das man beim auswerfen mit 2 beifängern mehr tüddel hat als bei einen beifänger??? also was würdet ihr empfehlen erst mit einen oder sofort mit 2 beifängern????




Nein, du hast normalerweise gar kein Tüddel!

Aber nimm erst mal nur einen Beifänger und den Pilker...

Langt für den Anfang völlig aus.:q


----------



## karpfen-freak (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

ok danke oder ist jemand anderer meinung???


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Nein...


----------



## karpfen-freak (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Nein...


 super antwort sylverpasi#g


----------



## karpfen-freak (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

ich freue mich wirklich schon über deinen bericht marv ich hoffe das du ein paar schöne dorsche überlisten kontest!!!!!


----------



## karpfen-freak (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

wann berichtest du denn von deinen tripp auf der simone???


----------



## karpfen-freak (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

heute habe ich von einen erfahrenen kutterangler gehört das man als anfänger nur mit pilker angeln sollte weil man mit beifängern nur tüddel hat stimmt das????


----------



## Macker (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Blödsinn mit Beifänger(n) tüdelt das nicht mehr als ohne wichtig ist nur die Augen auf wo Angeln meine Nachbarn wie ist die drift denn Tüddelt da gar nichts.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## karpfen-freak (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

danke ist jemand anderer meinung


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> danke ist jemand anderer meinung


 
Ich stimme Jörg da vollkommen zu. Wer einigermaßen mit einer Angel umgehen kann, kann auch Beifänger benutzen und wer noch nie geangelt hat sollte das erste Angeln nicht auf einem Kutter versuchen.

Ich fahre jetzt schon seit Jahren mit unserer Jugendgruppe 2 mal jährlich zum Pilken auf díe Ostsee und habe immer Jugendliche dabei, die das erste mal ne Pilkrute in der Hand haben und das erste mal auf einem Kutter sind. Bisher gab es mit den Beifängern noch keinerlei Probleme.

Vieleicht will der "erfahrene" Kutterangler ja auch nur, dass Du weniger fängst.....

Ich sage immer, man muß alles dabei haben und alles versuchen um an den Fisch zu kommen.

Also Gummifische, tieflaufende Wobler, alle Jigfarben, diverse unterschiedliche Pilker, Meerforellenblinker usw. Und dann probieren was am besten läuft.#6

Stell Dir vor, Du bist auf dem Kutter nur mit dem Pilker unterwegs und links, wie rechts von Dir fangen sie wie blöd auf Beifänger. Was machst Du dann?


----------



## karpfen-freak (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

also ich habe es gestern am hausgewässer  ein paar würfe mit nem pilkvorfach mit beifänger gemacht und was soll ich sagen: ich habe sogar n hecht von 68cm gefangen aber der beifänger hat sich immer um das vorfach gewickelt beist da denn trozdem noch ein dorsch drauf da ist ja kein tüddel drinn sondern der beifänger wickelt sich um das vorfach woran liegt das???


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Erst mal Petri zum Selbstmöderhecht!:m

Aber vom Kutter hast du doch nen ganz anderen Winkel, als vom Ufer am See...|rolleyes
Das kannst du nicht vergleichen!

Keine Angst, das klappt schon!

Und jetzt auf, mach dich endlich auf's Meer.


----------



## marv3108 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

so, ich war letzten samstag mit der ms simone auf dorsch. hab es jedenfalls versucht. wetter war richtig gut. das war auch das einzigste. 

nach 75 min. der erste stop. wittlinge (ca. 20 cm)!!! von dorsch nichts zu sehen. alles ausprobiert, aber wirklich alles. dazu kam, dass null drift vorhanden war. 

am ende hatte ich einen dorsch von 65 cm. 

karpfen-freak, mach dir nicht so viele gedanken. mach dran was du meinst, was am besten geht. wenn der dorsch da ist, beist er auf alles. 

Viel spass dann.


----------



## tonnetto (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> was brauch ich denn auf jeden fall zum angeln auf den kutter????|kopfkrat


 
Hallo, also die Ms Simone ist sehr gut..das ist meine erfahrung... der Cap. gibt sich mühe...
was das angeln angeht..du hast schon mehre tipps bekommen... ob es erfolgreich sein werden???

Ich habe in der regel einen sehr fang quote..mit meine methode:

1) dorschbombe... Kopf Gelb, Twister Rot..gewicht je nach drift.. 60 bis 80 gr.
 du kannst natürlich die farben wechsel...

2) Jiggen: Pilker ohne drilling..eher was schwer 100 bis 120 gr..farbe ist gleich da nur als wurf gewicht benuztz wird..das vorfach ca 35- 40. mm mit 2 beifänger Twister..je nach sonnen starhlung schawrz, schwarz rot.. mal gelb...

dann kannst du natürlich auch.. natur köder angel betreiben...
150 gr, blei..vorfach mit 1 oder 2 haken und wattwurm.. und wenn glück hast..hast schöne wittlinge..

zu rute: es reich eine lange rute von ca 3 mt. und ein würf gewicht bis 150 gr .. zu natür angel eine etwas schwere rute.
rolle reicht eine 4000.. mit geflochten..oder 35- 40 mm schnur.

dann ein paar kurze regel.... wind ins gesicht?: einfach runter lassen..boden kontakt und schleifen lassen..und nicht vergesen schnur zu geben...boden kontakt immer...

wind in rücken so weit wie es werfen..boden kontakt..und schnur wieder nehmen.....

hoffe hiermit dir geholfen zu haben....
und nur eins..du brachst dir keine 10 pilker zu kaufen.. 3 4 reichen...nur gewicht...

die zeiten wo nur mit pilker in die ostsee was gefangen würden sind einfach nicht da.....

und die fänge werden immer kleiner..
Ciao Tonnetto


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> aber der beifänger hat sich immer um das vorfach gewickelt beist da denn trozdem noch ein dorsch drauf ???


 
Ja, die gehen da trotzdem drauf.

Aber ein Tipp, wenn Du als Seitenarm eine steife Schnur (Amnesia od. Ähnlich) nimmst, ist die Gefahr der Umwicklung etwas geringer. Ganz ausschließen kann man das nie.


----------



## tonnetto (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

und noch ein tip: rotierende perle..... und er seite arm bleibt gerade..und etwas dicker schnur nehmen....
so mach ich es... oder binde alles selber...seiten arm montage...
tonnetto#6


----------



## karpfen-freak (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

ok danke


----------



## marv3108 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

wie war denn dein erlebniss auf der ms simone???

oder wartse noch nicht?


----------



## karpfen-freak (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> wie war denn dein erlebniss auf der ms simone???
> 
> oder wartse noch nicht?


 ne mittwoch gehts los werde natürlich berichten!!!!!!!


----------



## micha_112 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

da bin ich auch mit an bord, bis mittwoch morgen denn!


----------



## karpfen-freak (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

jo freu mich schon kannst mir ja n guten tipp geben!!!! ich bin deann mit meinen 14 jährigen sohn da und du???????ß


----------



## karpfen-freak (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



micha_112 schrieb:


> da bin ich auch mit an bord, bis mittwoch morgen denn!


 kannst du mir dann vielleicht beim filetieren helfen??? ich lasse normalerweise alle fische die ich fange wieder frei!! wäre schon toll#6


----------



## micha_112 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

ich werde alleine an Board sein. hatte entweder keiner lust oder zeit.
mit dem filetieren sollte es kein problem sein. bis morgen früh denn und eine gute anreise.


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

und wie war's??


----------



## karpfen-freak (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

also es gab 3 gute dinge:
1. kein stau bei der hin und rückfahrt
2.alle leute samt crew waren sehr nett
3. ich habe was gefangen
jetzt zum bericht:
wir sind morgens halb zwei von uns losgefahren und waren um halb fünf am kutter.wir haben unser auto am parkplatz der simone hingestellt und haben uns gewundert wie groß die simone wohl ist weil auf den parkplatz vielleicht 10 autos draufpassen aber auf den schiff 50 leute platz finden sollen. nach fünf minuten fußmarsch kamen wir bei dem kahn an und was soll ich sagen ich habe lange nicht so eine vergammelte nussschale gesehen!!!! nach einer halben stunde wartezeit kam auch schon der erste von 7 rentnern die das komplette heck besiedelten.um 6 uhr kam die crew bestehend aus nen koch 2 typen die die fische gaffen und den claus der den alten oppi (einer der fischgaffer) die schlüßel für den kutter in die hand drückte!!!! um ca. 7.15 fuhren wir los. es waren insgesammt 33 leute an bord unter anderen micha der genau neben uns sein angelplatz hatte. nach 1.30 stunden erreichten wir unseren ersten angelplatz und am ersten stopp wurde ein wittling gefangen. um es kurz zu machen der ersatzcapitain hat sich keine mühe gemacht nach den fisch zu suchen!!! er ist einfach seine runde durch die bucht getuckert und dann noch 1 stunde zu früh zurück im hafen gewesen!!!!und das ergebnis spricht für sich von 33 leuten wurden 16 dorsche und 12 wittlinge gefangen (eindrittel der angler waren nichtfänger)!!!!!wäre claus selbst gefahren wären wir warscheinlich richtung dänemark gefahren und hätten auch mehr fische gefangen!!! alles im allen habe ich alles versucht und habe ein wittling von 28cm gefangen:v

(an micha:falls du noch was zu verbessern hast verbesser mich bitte)


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

schade das ihr Claus nicht mit hattet. Der sucht richtig und scheut sich auch nicht weitere Wege zu fahren. Ich war bisher immer begeistert von ihm. Und Mittwochs ist traditionell der "Rentnertag". Schon seit Jahren. Fährt Claus denn gar nicht mehr oder war es mal eine Ausnahme?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

...siehst Du, nächstes Mal lieber die Nordsee...
...mich sieht die Ostsee schon lange nicht mehr zum Dorschangeln...


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

wie immer, wenn auf der Simone der Ersatzkapitän fährt... |krach:

Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an die wohl mieseste Boardi-Kutter-Tour, die wir je hatten, verbunden mit 'ner Reise über die Ostsee nach Dänemark beim Vortagswarmangeln, nur um von dort aus wieder zurück zu fahren, weil (angeblich) kein Fisch da war...


----------



## Toffee (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> wie immer, wenn auf der Simone der Ersatzkapitän fährt... |krach:
> 
> Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an die wohl mieseste Boardi-Kutter-Tour, die wir je hatten, verbunden mit 'ner Reise über die Ostsee nach Dänemark beim Vortagswarmangeln, nur um von dort aus wieder zurück zu fahren, weil (angeblich) kein Fisch da war...


 
jau..... ich kann Damp sehen!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

War das nicht die Tour, wo wir die Garnelen im Falchen sehen konnten, weil er so dicht rangefahren ist???


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Genau die meine ich |supergri
Als er bei 2,78 m Wassertiefe den Rückwärtsgang reingeknallt hat und gleichzeitig angehupt hat...


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Ja das war genial..... Vielleicht wollte er auch Würmer für uns plümpern???


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Am genialsten war vor allem, dass wir trotzdem so 'ne tolle Stimmung hatten.
Bei jeder anderen Truppe wäre der Skipper zum Tauchen geschickt worden und hätte erst mit 10 Wattis für jeden wieder hoch gedurft...


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Was haben wir da eigentlich so gefangen. Ich hab das schon verdrängt!


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Ich 1 Dorsch (wie immer) und Du |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat??? hattest Du überhaupt 'ne Angel mit???


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Ja hatte ich. Hatte ich nicht 1 Hering oder son Kram? Naja egal.... Auf jeden Fall war das fürn Arsch alles!


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Stimmt, da war doch sowas...#h
Hab gerade mal den alten Bericht und den Thread von damals gelesen...


...aber Spass hatten wir


----------



## micha_112 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

war echt mal ne sehr schlechte tour, wohl auch meine letzte von vielen auf der simone.
wir sind gerade mal bis kurz hinter dem kieler leuchturm rausgefahren.
es gab keine überhaupt keine suchfahrten,keine schleife um uns wieder in den fisch zu legen,wenn denn welcher da war,kein eis an bord...
angelende war schon um 15 uhr uhr und denn ging es mit schleichfahrt zurück zum hafen,wo wir auch fast 30min. zu früh drinn waren.
mal eine so richtige tour zum abgewöhnen.
claus sollte die tour heute wieder fahren....


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*

Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass der Kapitän seinen Kunden diesen Ersatzmann antut.


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit der ms simone auf dorsch!!*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...siehst Du, nächstes Mal lieber die Nordsee...
> ...mich sieht die Ostsee schon lange nicht mehr zum Dorschangeln...


 
ot:
von wo gehts auf die nordsee?? fischt ihr hauptsächlich am wrack? wie sehen die fänge in der nose aus?? war das letzte mal vor 10 jahren von dornum raus , hätte aber interesse mal wieder in der db zu fischen! ( kannst auch gerne pn schicken! ).


ot off.


----------

